# Jolly Roger's slide show 2006



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Hope everyone is having a very merry christmas. As some of you know I do a slide show at the end of each year. Due to me being very sick right now, good chance I will not get to fish before New Year's. Used the time to get my slideshow together. These are random pics from my 2006 fishing year. Good chance if you fished with me this year there will be a pic of you in there somewhere. Sit back, get a cup of coffe or tea and enjoy the show. There are 276 pics, so it will take a little time.

http://toba.shutterfly.com/action/slideshow?a=67b0de21b32725850530&auto=1&idx=-1&m=1&d=1167007700822


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

great show! i like the 1 with the red that was bitten thats crazy!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Pretty cool. Almost makes me want to go buy a yak. lol


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

cool. thats alot of fish! congrats to all! Jolly Rogger knows how to catch those big ones.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

nice show,,looked like it was a good year.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

TJ, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and family. I'm wishing you a speedy recovery.
Great slide show as usual.

Monty


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Great slide show TJ, I hope your not getting Karen and the baby sick. get well soon and MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YALL. see yall on the sands next year.


----------



## Diamondwrapper (May 21, 2004)

Great show..........I watched it twice.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool slideshow JR. Thanks for making my day at work 45 minutes shorter.


----------



## Bullred36 (Nov 3, 2006)

Beautiful pics, where are these at?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bullred36 said:


> Beautiful pics, where are these at?


Most are from the upper Texas coast from galveston ship channel to Sabine pass. But many were from other areas of the state, matagorda, PINS, surfside, etc.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

276xcool.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Too long for me to watch all of it, but the pics I saw were awesome. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

one of these days Alice one of these days!!!! great show!!!


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice pics thanks for sharing. Really like the twin funnel clouds


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Excellent Pictures, I believe most were of the High Island area, Bullred36.


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Dang! where's the alligator pic (#3) from?


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Pics*

Great slide show-Thanks for sharing
Happy New Year


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

awsome set of pics!!


----------



## somebeachsomewhere (Jan 3, 2006)

Incrediable Slide Show! I could almost smell the salt in the air and hear the waves crashing! Great Fishing! Best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

JR - all ways enjoy your pics/reports and your ability to recruit/assist others for this great past time so many of us enjoy. I think we all benefit from it. I have to second an earlier post - what's the story with the alligator in the surf?? Hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Duck said:


> JR - all ways enjoy your pics/reports and your ability to recruit/assist others for this great past time so many of us enjoy. I think we all benefit from it. I have to second an earlier post - what's the story with the alligator in the surf?? Hopes for a speedy recovery.


Here is the link to the report for the full details. Safe to say that yes, gators do go into the surf.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=86179&highlight=alligator


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Man....I can't wait for warmer water/weather! Good job JR!


----------



## snagone (May 15, 2006)

Awesome slide show JR. That is many hours of great family fun. Thank you for taking the time to compose and post 276 of varying great pics. I can close my eyes and smell the salt air! When do you start fishing this year? I would like to hook up with you guys later this year. I live in Longview, about a 4 hour drive to High Island. Lived 30 years close to the Galveston area. Thanks again.

Roger


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

It does my heart good to see so many people enjoying the sport of surf bull red fishing.
And soooo many fish...........................I remember when they were almost ALL GONE.
Thanks JR...


----------



## katman (Jul 15, 2006)

The pictures are great. They let me get out of the house and lets me feel like I am right there with you guys. Thank you so much. Katman


----------



## redfish1947 (Oct 3, 2006)

Great show J. Roger....was excellent presentation....made me want to go fishin' immediately especially after the ice storm we had here in San Antonio....thanks for a few moments of great enjoyment ...redfish1947


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Ah yes ...

The alligator photo ... or the cause of many restless nights sleep in my beach camp. After I saw that photo it was slightly harder to chill out at night with a beer in hand and a line in water.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

After watching that, I've got to get a Yak ! Loved it ! Thank you for shareing it with all of us !


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Ditto thanks for shareing,great pics.


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I appreciatte your effort on a great post!


----------

